# advice on mild ohss please



## annie hope

Hi,

I had ec on Mon 13 follicles, 12 eggs. Had et on Thursday. Since I started cyclogest have been having the usual stomach cramps etc but last night it was so bad I was in agony. I phoned clinic today and as I'm bloated and uncomfortable too they think it might be a bit of ohss so am doing the paracetamol, water, rest thing. 
My question is.. throughout the day I have had worsening diarrhoea and am unsure what to do. I'm not sure if this is due to cyclogest or ohss? I am supposed to be eating a high protein diet and also need to take my multi-vit tonight but not sure whether I would be better to rest my stomach and not eat anything until tomorrow? 

Any advice would be great,

thanks,

Annie xx.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

Well done on getting 12 eggs but sorry you've managed to get mild OHSS from the amount of follicles and eggs    Unfortunately, the progesterone support you're prescribed can cause all sorts of horrible side effects, such as you describe but if you have OHSS then need to take additional care.  The HCG injection prior to EC may trigger OHSS if you have alot of follicles and then if get pg the HCG rising can also trigger OHSS.  I'm surprised you've got OHSS from 13 follicles but it's certainly not unheard of....we all respond in different ways   

Try to drink around 3 litres of water (or clear fluids)...but the main thing is peeing out as much as you're drinking to prevent water retention....just don't overdo the fluid intake above 3/4 litres.  Keep your protein levels up and isotonic drinks such as Lucozade do seem to help.  I also took arnica pills from EC until ET as this helps quicken the healing process but check with your clinic first.  Peppermint tea can also help ease any bloating.

I've been at risk from OHSS twice now...once following 19 eggs (from 28 follies) and then again when had 30 eggs (from 40+ follies).  Luckily I've managed to not get full blown OHSS by following the above tips....was at high risk with the 30 eggs/40+ follies and even the consultant was amazed that despite having high E2 (oestrogen levels) as well and some symptoms, I was still able to go ahead with day 5 blastocyst transfer...was scanned throughly and no fluid in abdomen, ovaries were still a little swollen but had gone down and were healing etc.

If you do feel worse, nausea, shortness of breath or anything else you're not happy with then please do contact your clinic.

Good luck and take care   
Natasha


----------



## annie hope

thanks for your reply. I will hope it's just the cyclogest and not ohss then. Am following all advice so hope tonight will be better than the last 3 and I'll get some sleep.

Thanks again,

Annie x.


----------



## Scouse

Annie please take care of yourself!
I rang my clinic with sickness and diarrhoea and they said i had a stomach bug....... 24 hours later i was rushed into A & E with severe ohss.  Within 12 hours I had so mush free fluid I blew up from a size 14 to size 18 and looked full term.  I was kept in for a week being monitored, on drips and had a catheter!
I'm not saying this to scare you, but if you feel ill, trust your body and get some advice!

Hopefully with high protein diet and 3 litres of fluid, it should subside on it's own!  Apparently having it after et is a good sign of preganacy and twins!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

annie hope said:


> thanks for your reply. I will hope it's just the cyclogest and not ohss then. Am following all advice so hope tonight will be better than the last 3 and I'll get some sleep.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Annie x.


Hey hun

I'm not medically qualified so if your clinic have said you may have mild OHSS then listen to them, not me !!

Just make sure you're doing everything possible to try and help prevent it or at least prevent it progressing if you have it.

If you feel unwell and symptoms persist or worsen then you must let clinic know....all I'm doing is giving you my personal experience.

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## annie hope

thanks both - feeling slightly better today, tummy still like a barrel and sore but hoping I may be turning the corner, thank goodness.

Scouse - sounds like you went through a rough time poor you. Thanks for your warning will bear it in mind!

Minxy - yeah don't worry I just wanted as much advice from different corners as poss, wasn't going to disregard clinics advice but thank you   

xx


----------



## GJT

Annie - first of all congrads on being PUPO     

I had similiar symptoms as yourself and was getting a wee bit    I had EC - 11 eggies on Weds, of which 8 have survived and I'm for ET today    Yesterday, I just felt awful, but it was all in my wee bowels (sorry for tmi). I am a poor responder and was on the max dose of Menopur - but was still worried about OHSS - as it is a nasty one!! My cramps started right after my first pessary - but of course you still worry    You've done all the right things - fluids, protein etc, but keep an eye on yourself    I had some isotonic drinks - lucozade!

I had a chat with my clinic yesterday and my pals DH who is a Obstetric Cons - so it put my mind at ease. My tummy is not bloated and my weight has actually gone down this am    Signs that OHSS - at the moment, is not happening. As I am going for ET today - my clinic will check me over - just to be sure.

Glad your feeling a wee bit better. Take care

GJ


----------



## annie hope

Aah thanks GJT, hope all goes well for you today    8 fertilised is good    come and join me in the pupo gang!

I am concerned re the little embies as they warn you in hospital about not eating spicy foods so that you don't get diarrhoea, so it can't be good for them. Will do a bit more researching on it I think as it's not cleared up yet and still v bloated tho feel better in myself today.

Let me know how you get on   

Annie x


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi Annie,

I had moderate OHSS back in April (horrible feeling isn't it?).  The only thing that I could add to what these lovely ladies have said is that I found some relief by sleeping on my side with a small cushion or folded blanket under my stomach as the bloating made it so heavy that my stomach felt weighed down and my skin stretched.  If it turns out to be OHSS it should go away soon.

Best of luck with the 2ww and hope you get some good news soon,
Expat
xxx


----------



## GJT

Well - PUPO now Annie    

Had ET this afternoon     Oh those pessaries - they have played havoc with me    Feel much better though. The main thing with diarrohea is the risk of dehydration. I'm sure you will maintain a healthy balanced diet & drink plenty. We can only do our best hun   

Expat - I remember well your OHSS - it's though going


----------



## annie hope

Thanks Expat - I will try that sleeping technique - sounds like it might be more comfortable as can only lie on my back at the mo

GJT - yay pupo!!!!!!!!!! congratulations    hope et was ok. Now the hard bit ......

xx.


----------

